# Stolen Pipes



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello,

I was violated by a theif last night who broke into my car and took several items including 3 or my more valuable pipes and my IM Corono Old Boy lighter.

The pipes were Nording Bulldog in a leather pouch:









Servi Meerschaum:









And my other Meer that was given to me by a Turkish officer in Afghanistan:









This one would now be slightly discolored as I just started smoking it 2 weeks ago.

I would ask the community to keep an eye out on Ebay just in case. The Police officer and I both agree it is probably kids who have no idea what they are worth and will probably be used for pot or something since they did not take the several tins of valuable Tobacco that were in the box with them.

I can always hope.

They made of with a few other items like my Ipod. I have a $250 deductible and figure I lost about $650 worth of stuff.

The two meers have the most sentimental value and I aquired them while I was deployed to Afghanistan and really cannot be replaced.

If you do see something pop up please shoot me a PM with a link so I can look and alert police.

Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Keep an eye on craigslist or offer like a $100.00 reward at a local highschool. Easy to make kids turn on eachother.


----------



## keenween (Jun 25, 2007)

that's terrible, soory for your loss!


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

Nickerson said:


> Keep an eye on craigslist or offer like a $100.00 reward at a local highschool. Easy to make kids turn on eachother.


Yeah I will be checking craigslist and E-bay regularly for awhile.

Unfortunately school does not start until Sept 1st around here. My guess is if it is kids they will have been long since ruined with Marijuana by then.


----------



## Spectabalis (May 17, 2010)

The little b'st'rds want their hands chopping off. I bet you're gutted.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

sorry to hear bout your thieft of property. and yes if it was kids they have long since ruined the pipes with...ummm that other wacky tabaccy.
I'm sorry you lost the old boy lighter, those lighters just plain work


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks all, Money can replace the lighter and the ipod as well as the Nording. It is the two Meers I would like back the most. They both have sentimental value since they survived my deployment to Afghanistan with me. The samller latice Meer was actually a gift from some turkish officers I worked with who bought it when they went home on leave.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your troubles. I had 2 of my vehicles broken into a year ago. The first time, they tried to steal the head unit out of my truck, but just made a mess, and didn't even get it out. The second time they smashed the window out in my car and stole a tomtom, radar detector, cigar caddy, and a double edge razor I had boxed up to mail to someone. The replacement value of everything plus my window was about 650 the street value was about 100.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

try here SearchTempest - The EASY way to search Craigslist it searches all of craig's list... also put an add in the paper about a reward... works around here


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

Dont forget to keep an eye on your area on Craigslist.



afilter said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was violated by a theif last night who broke into my car and took several items including 3 or my more valuable pipes and my IM Corono Old Boy lighter.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Really sorry to hear that. I check eBay everyday so I will keep an eye out for them. And as always thank you for your service!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Stealing anything is inexcusable.

Stealing pipes from someone is unforgivable.

Stealing meerschaums should be cause for the death penalty.

Stealing something that cannot be replaced should be cause for cruel and inhuman torture.

Sorry for your loss. We'll keep our eyes open. Hope this has a happy ending!


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

So very sorry to hear of your loss. I had both passenger side car windows smashed and they took off with my laptop. I wasn't so fussed about the laptop but my wife and son's passports were in the bag too! Took over a year to get replacements and cost over $1k to get the windows fixed. BUT everything I lost was replaceable. Sad that you lost items that are irreplaceable.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I'll keep my eyes peeled. The same sort of thin happened to me a few months ago. It really sucked.


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks all...I have not seen anything show up on Ebay or craigslist yet.

Hopefully I will find out what the insurance company feels my loss was at the end of the week after they take off my deductible of course.


----------



## DFisk (Jul 27, 2010)

Im sorry to ask this. But why would you have kept such nice pipes in the car? I could see having one in the car but all 3 thats crazy. I never leave anything in my car over night.


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

DFisk said:


> Im sorry to ask this. But why would you have kept such nice pipes in the car? I could see having one in the car but all 3 thats crazy. I never leave anything in my car over night.


No problem....normally 1 of the pipes the ipod and the old boy would not have been there. I had the day off and had to take the other vehicle to drop off and pick up kids from summer camp as my car was being fixed(windshield replaced), so I took my pipe box with me and my ipod. When I arrived home my wife had to take that vehicle for the evening so I quickly put my pipe box and ipod in my car instead of bringing them in and putting my ligther and ipod in my bag.

I do the majority of my smoking in the car as I have a 45 min commute, so I routinely keep 2 pipes in the car. As for them being pricy why have something if you cannot enjoy it.

Bad circustances/choice got the best of me that day.

I will not be keeping anything in there from now on.


----------



## briarbrian (Jan 27, 2010)

This always sucks when it happens, I had a friend that while at our pipe club meeting his cr was broken into and they stole about a dozen pipes from him, took his whole pipebag. And they werent cheap pipes either. I think it was filled mostly with Roush and Butera's.


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

Finally some good news on this front as my insurance company just called. It looks like I will be getting a check this week and they valued everything at what I was thinking. 

So, I am really only going to be out the deductible and I can do some shopping with $450.

The best news is none of the pipes were depreciated as the adjuster looked at them as a collectible. The only two items that were depreciated were the ipod and the lighter and as long as I replace them I will get a 2nd check for the depreciation which was not much anyway. 

My plan at this point is to replace:
1 Meerschaum pipe
1 Briar Pipe
ipod (will probably upgrade)
IM Corona Old Boy (maybe since I bought the Xikar pipeline)


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

don't bother upgrading your ipod just yet. Apple is suppose to release a new ipod touch in sept, soo save your quarter.
and yes get yourself a old boy heheh
troy


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

laloin said:


> don't bother upgrading your ipod just yet. Apple is suppose to release a new ipod touch in sept, soo save your quarter.
> and yes get yourself a old boy heheh
> troy


Thanks for the heads up....not sure if I am going to upgrade to the touch or just get the newer nano. It was a 4th gen Nano that was stolen.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I know someone up in Boston who caught someone selling a stolen bike on Craigslist. They saw the bike posted, called the Police and they did a sting operation. Just keep your eyes open. I guess you can check some pawn shops as well.


----------

